# Warum Star-Wars-Regisseur Rian Johnson 20.000 Tweets löschte



## Darkmoon76 (27. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warum Star-Wars-Regisseur Rian Johnson 20.000 Tweets löschte* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Warum Star-Wars-Regisseur Rian Johnson 20.000 Tweets löschte*


----------



## Orzhov (27. Juli 2018)

Da hat jemand Angst vorm politkorrekten Mob.


----------



## OField (27. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Da hat jemand Angst vorm politkorrekten Mob.



Genauso ist es.  Der Witz ist, wir brauchen keine staatlich verordnete Zensur mehr (you are so outdated China!), die SJWs übernehmen diesen Job.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. Juli 2018)

In einem Klima der politisch korrekten Angst in dem jede unbedachte Äußerung einem auch 10 Jahre später noch den Job kosten kann, schreibt man am besten gar nichts mehr oder höchstens noch über das Wetter. Wobei ja keiner weiß ob das nicht auch irgendwann mit irgendeinem -ismus gebrandmarkt wird ("es gibt kein schlechtes und gutes Wetter - jedes Wetter ist gleich!"...).


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2018)

Ah ja
man merkt die Drei Trolle da oben haben sich beim Fall James Gunn so garnicht informiert, ansonsten würde man so einen Blödsinn nicht schreiben, denn immerhin waren das Naziblogger wo das aufgerollt haben
Und die sind Maximal in ihrer Eigenen Wahnvorstellung für Soziales, Gerechtigkeit oder Große Krieger


----------



## Desotho (28. Juli 2018)

Twitter ist halt nicht das Sofa zuhause auf dem man einem Kumpel einen geschmacklosen Witz erzählt. Das ist öffentlich.
Solange man nicht der US-Präsident ist , sollte man daran denken.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ah ja
> man merkt die Drei Trolle da oben haben sich beim Fall James Gunn so garnicht informiert, ansonsten würde man so einen Blödsinn nicht schreiben, denn immerhin waren das Naziblogger wo das aufgerollt haben



Ich würde das jetzt gar nicht mal so am Fall James Gunn festmachen. Es gibt so viele Beispiele aus allen gesellschaftlichen Bereichen, wo unbedachte Äußerungen zum Bummerang wurden, dass man schon höllisch aufpassen muss, was man sagt. Das allein wäre ja noch vertretbar, aber da niemand vorhersagen kann, was in 10 Jahren noch gesellschaftlich akzeptiert ist, halte ich es tatsächlich für das beste überhaupt nichts unter seinem Klarnamen zu posten.


----------



## Athrun (28. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ah ja
> man merkt die Drei Trolle da oben haben sich beim Fall James Gunn so garnicht informiert, ansonsten würde man so einen Blödsinn nicht schreiben, denn immerhin waren das Naziblogger wo das aufgerollt haben
> Und die sind Maximal in ihrer Eigenen Wahnvorstellung für Soziales, Gerechtigkeit oder Große Krieger



Aha, also verstehe ich das richtig, das für dich nur der Bote entscheidend ist, nicht der Inhalt? Ich mein, egal, ob es der rechte oder der linke soziale Lynchmob ist, beides ist gleich schlimm aber wenn eine Seite mit Moralregeln um die Ecke
kommt, dann sollte sie sich auch dran halten, wenn Gegenschläge kommen, die in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen. Wer austeilt sollte auch einstecken können sagte man dazu früher, Ich denke, das beste Mittel ist, sich völlig von solchen Plattformen 
fern zu halten. Ich mein, selbst für uns Normalsterbliche kann Facebook ein Mühlstein werden, wenn man sich bei Unternehmen bewirbt.


----------



## Jakkelien (28. Juli 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> In einem Klima der politisch korrekten Angst in dem jede unbedachte Äußerung einem auch 10 Jahre später noch den Job kosten kann, schreibt man am besten gar nichts mehr oder höchstens noch über das Wetter. Wobei ja keiner weiß ob das nicht auch irgendwann mit irgendeinem -ismus gebrandmarkt wird ("es gibt kein schlechtes und gutes Wetter - jedes Wetter ist gleich!"...).


Vielleicht hilft es ja einen Hinweis hinzuzufügen.
Ironie: Text
Sarkasmus: Text
Schwarzer Humor Text:
Jetzt kommt ein Witz: Text.
Disclaimer: Die folgende Äußerung bezieht sich weder direkt noch indirekt auf reale Personen, Gruppierungen, Religionen, Tiere oder Dinge: Text.
Ihr habt alle einen an der Waffel: Text. <- Mein Favorit.

Soziale Netzwerke gibt es doch nun schon eine ganze Weile und wir (damit meine ich wir im Allgemeinen ) haben immer noch nicht gelernt damit umzugehen...


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2018)

Athrun schrieb:


> Aha, also verstehe ich das richtig, das für dich nur der Bote entscheidend ist, nicht der Inhalt? Ich mein, egal, ob es der rechte oder der linke soziale Lynchmob ist, beides ist gleich schlimm aber wenn eine Seite mit Moralregeln um die Ecke
> kommt, dann sollte sie sich auch dran halten, wenn Gegenschläge kommen, die in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen. Wer austeilt sollte auch einstecken können sagte man dazu früher, Ich denke, das beste Mittel ist, sich völlig von solchen Plattformen
> fern zu halten. Ich mein, selbst für uns Normalsterbliche kann Facebook ein Mühlstein werden, wenn man sich bei Unternehmen bewirbt.



verstehe ich das Richtig, dass du Behauptungen aufstellst und Leuten Dinge in den Mund legst?


----------



## Orzhov (28. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> verstehe ich das Richtig, dass du Behauptungen aufstellst und Leuten Dinge in den Mund legst?



Das ist doch in der Regel genau dein Ding. Angst vor Konkurrenz?


----------

